# Do you like this edit?



## macro junkie (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you like this or hate it?i hate the edit..but i thought i would post it any way.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 6, 2008)

How do you do that? I kind of do like it. It reminds me of a painting. I could use this feature for something else. PM me what to use if you can


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 6, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> How do you do that? I kind of do like it. It reminds me of a painting. I could use this feature for something else. PM me what to use if you can


you need photoshop either cs2 or cs3 and a plug in called "fractalius" http://www.red-field.com/filterFractalius.htm


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the bottom one.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the original better.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 7, 2008)

thats awsome


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 7, 2008)

Sort of a stained glass window effect


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice modern art look to the edit. Not my cup of tea though, especially when you compare it to the original


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 7, 2008)

yer i dont like it either


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 7, 2008)

original is better  

PM send for a request


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 7, 2008)

I like your original too. Haha!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 10, 2008)

I kind of like the edit... a lot. Orginal is fine. But the Edit gives me a kinda of stained glass window feeling (as someone stated before.) Though it needs a little more details it's awesome. Maybe some black line defining the eyes from the rest of the body and stuff like that.  

I was wondering how you did those pictures you put up on Devaintart, was gonna ask too.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 10, 2008)

love it


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 10, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I kind of like the edit... a lot. Orginal is fine. But the Edit gives me a kinda of stained glass window feeling (as someone stated before.) Though it needs a little more details it's awesome. Maybe some black line defining the eyes from the rest of the body and stuff like that.  I was wondering how you did those pictures you put up on Devaintart, was gonna ask too.


its a plug in for photoshop called fractulius (thats spelt wrong)


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> its a plug in for photoshop called fractulius (thats spelt wrong)


Hmm, I have Photoshop, but one of the really old versions. It's expansive to get the new ones.  ( 6.0 owner.)


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 10, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Hmm, I have Photoshop, but one of the really old versions. It's expansive to get the new ones.  ( 6.0 owner.)


i get them for free


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i get them for free


Ah, c'mon!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i get them for free


Oh man! You're lucky. I'm waiting till my sister gets her new one and I mooch off of her.


----------

